# Polish / cleaner for BMW 'shadow line' trim.



## lethbridge (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,

Just taken delivery of a 2008 330d m sport with the gloss back trim round the doors and mirrors etc, it has an oily 'rainbow' type effect and was wondering what would be the best product to clean and restore this? I just tried some lime prime lite on a small area but didn't touch it, any suggestions?

Also, what would be the best way of polishing the gloss black door pillars before protecting them and can these be clayed?

Any advice will be much appreciated!

Many thanks


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

These trims can be a right pita. You are better off using some polish with a bit of cut to it. I have always used a machine, due to speed. By hand, lime prime or some Megs #205 or the likes should do the trick. Once you have got them to the condition you are happy with, something like Werkstat prime strong and a wax/sealant of your choice..

Hope this helps..


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

You might struggle by hand with the shadow trims. I used P1 on a white hexlogic pad by rotary which just about took care of them. They need another pass at some point. Awkward and fiddly job I found !


----------



## lethbridge (Jul 12, 2008)

dooka said:


> These trims can be a right pita. You are better off using some polish with a bit of cut to it. I have always used a machine, due to speed. By hand, lime prime or some Megs #205 or the likes should do the trick. Once you have got them to the condition you are happy with, something like Werkstat prime strong and a wax/sealant of your choice..
> 
> Hope this helps..


Thanks! I'll try some lime prime as I have that as well, I also have some Menz polish. I have recently received my das 6 pro but thought these trim parts would have to be hand polished as they are very thin areas? I can do the door pillars with a small pad (what hex logic pad would you suggest?)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've had this on my Msport a few time, lime prime or mega swirl x on a foam pad by hand worked well both times. No drama at all :thumb:


----------



## lethbridge (Jul 12, 2008)

andyboyo said:


> You might struggle by hand with the shadow trims. I used P1 on a white hexlogic pad by rotary which just about took care of them. They need another pass at some point. Awkward and fiddly job I found !


Thanks! Just seen you used a White hex logic pad, was this quite easy to do? Did you use it on the window trim parts as I would have thought these are tricky with a machine?

Thanks!


----------



## SimplyTheBest89 (Mar 13, 2011)

I use Clearkote’s Vanilla Moose Hand Glaze on my shadow line trim on the bimmer... its brilliant! comes out like brand new lad


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

SimplyTheBest89 said:


> I use Clearkote&#146;s Vanilla Moose Hand Glaze on my shadow line trim on the bimmer... its brilliant! comes out like brand new lad


This is my favourite treatment for the shadow line trims - actually vanilla mouse is such a versatile product - must get some more now I think about it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lethbridge (Jul 12, 2008)

SimplyTheBest89 said:


> I use Clearkote's Vanilla Moose Hand Glaze on my shadow line trim on the bimmer... its brilliant! comes out like brand new lad


Do you just apply by microfiber or foam pad?

Thanks!


----------



## lethbridge (Jul 12, 2008)

gkerr4 said:


> This is my favourite treatment for the shadow line trims - actually vanilla mouse is such a versatile product - must get some more now I think about it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, will it remove the oily rainbow effect?


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

It should do, yes. However, I think the rainbow effect is actually oxidisation on the trims, so you do need to get it off and it could be worse than when I have cleaned it off mine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Normally I get it after BMW have mistake their destruction of my finish as a courtesy wash


----------



## mojogoes (Apr 30, 2011)

I used some m205 on these black trim parts on my black x5 yesterday and then some M/ultimate polish and it sorted it out.........i then finished off with M/NXT 2.0 liquid wax but i did find that the nxt did tend to smear and hard to wipe away even with a good mf cloth..................what would be a step up from this?


----------



## mojogoes (Apr 30, 2011)

By the way welcome!! lol


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

For the OP - previous recommendations more than once on here by BMW owners for this problem has been Race Glaze Colour Enhance.
http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/race-glaze-colour-enhance-tyre-rubber-trim-dressing/


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> For the OP - previous recommendations more than once on here by BMW owners for this problem has been Race Glaze Colour Enhance.
> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/race-glaze-colour-enhance-tyre-rubber-trim-dressing/


I use raceglaze on my shadowline trim, does a good job, but for maximum results i would follow the recomendations from the above members re "using something with a bit of cut to it" first then follow with the raceglaze :thumb:Gives a nice OEM finish on rubber parts too


----------



## SimplyTheBest89 (Mar 13, 2011)

lethbridge said:


> Do you just apply by microfiber or foam pad?
> 
> Thanks!


you can apply by hand then buff off with microfibre cloth or apply with a soft foam pad then buff off with microfibre cloth! I apply it by hand and it works brilliantly, makes the trim like new!


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Shadowline Trim

Exterior trim may become discoloured; this discolouration is due to a film deposited on the trim which distorts the light reflecting off the trim. These deposits may come from car washes, hard water, or other environmental conditions. Deposits that cause the discoloration can be easily removed by polishing with a quality light finishing polish _(Extract from a BMW technical service bulletin (TSB)_

_Note: The glossy black trim pieces are anodized, not painted, and the discoloration does not mean that the surface has been damaged. Therefore, the trim pieces do not need to replaced._


----------



## HBJB (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with Danno, my heart sinks when I pick my car up from the garage and they've wiped it down with some gritty chamois!


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (May 6, 2011)

Done mine at the weekend, just put some wax over the trim by hand, buffed it and the rainbow effect was gone. I dont think the effect is a sign of damage so I wouldn't waste to much polish on them, just a little of your least favorite wax every now and them.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I find Migliore Original wax very good for it


----------



## applemachineman (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry for dragging up an old thread...

I have a similar problem with the black trim on my e60. Can I ask what is the best applicator to use by hand, foam or microfibre? And do you need to work the polish,,or just let it sit there until it hazes, then buff?

Where can you buy a good trim treatment to protect after polishing off this rainbow oxidation from the trim? I see Raceglaze is recommended. Thanks guys.


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Have a look here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=333854


----------

